# cron unter root funktioniert nicht



## Felix Kunsmann (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal ntpdate in cron unter root eingetragen und musste zu meinem
bedauern nun erkennen, dass cron unter root nun nicht mehr läuft. Auch ein Entfernen des
Cronjobs hat nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Culebra (21. September 2007)

Und der Eintrag lief vorher oder funktionierte er nie? Wo hast Du ihn eingetragen, in /etc/crontab oder unter root mit "crontab -e".

Poste doch mal Deine crontab...


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (21. September 2007)

Vorher stand da nur das Confixx-Counterscript drin. Das funktionierte auch. Ich habe ntpdate
dazu eingetragen, nun funktioniert beides nicht mehr.


```
* * * * * root /root/confixx/confixx_counterscript.pl
0 * * * * root /usr/sbin/ntpdate pool.ntp.org >> /dev/null
```
Das ist mein crontab -e, da hab ichs auch eingetragen.


----------



## Culebra (21. September 2007)

Siehst Du in Deinem syslog vielleicht eine Fehlermeldung. Und leite doch mal die Ausgabe von ntpdate statt auf ">> /dev/null" mit ">> /tmp/ntp.txt" in eine Datei um. Mal sehen, was dort steht. 

Überhaupt: woran erkennst Du, dass das ntpdate nicht ausgeführt wird? Funktioniert es von der Shell?


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (21. September 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Und leite doch mal die Ausgabe von ntpdate statt auf ">> /dev/null" mit ">> /tmp/ntp.txt" in eine Datei um.


Hab ich, mal abwarten



> Woran erkennst Du, dass das ntpdate nicht ausgeführt wird?


Daran, dass Confixx die Ausführung des Scripts nicht anzeigt und daran, dass ich, wenn
ntpdate funktionieren würde, nicht innerhalb einer Stunde 10 Sekunden Zeitverschiebung
hätte.



> Funktioniert es von der Shell?


ja

```
root@felix-kunsmann:~# ntpdate pool.ntp.org
21 Sep 11:37:25 ntpdate[6101]: step time server 134.34.3.19 offset -9.058922 sec
```

//Edit: Logfile angelegt, wird jedoch nicht reingeschrieben, also gehe ich davon aus, dass
ntpdate auch gar nicht ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (27. September 2007)

So, es geht nun.

Ich hab die Einträge aus _crontab -e_ direkt nach _/etc/crontab_ geschrieben,
Cron per _/etc/init.d/cron restart_ neugestartet, nun wird der Cronjob ohne Fehler
ausgeführt.


----------

